# Does anything eat morels?



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Are there any animals that eat morels? Just wondering. Thanks, Shane


----------



## sargent (Oct 1, 2001)

Humans are probably the most predatory of all animals that eat morels but , deer, beetles and their larva, and slugs chew on them too.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

We always get a few morels that come up by our house that we leave to grow in hopes that they will spread and multiply. The insects really go to work on them after they have been up for a few days. They seldom last much longer than a week before they disappear.


----------

